# Another good day ...



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Another good day at bud's ho. Only 27 minutes from my house and loving it!(had to see for myself that their were'nt anymore 4 gear bat 66's left in some corner of the store,,,, nope! )but he had 1000's of other car's and parts!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got those 71 GTX's from him 2 days ago!!lol 

Nice haul. 

If I lived too close to Rob's i'd be in the poor house. 

If you need I have WL Batmobiles?


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Soo good.

Do you open your whites and run them? The whites I have opened tend to be excellent runners. I don't know it it's a mind thing or that I run them alot and now they mesh well, maybe the white plastic is harder, I don't know but open them up and scare those school kids on the bus.


Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> Soo good.
> 
> Do you open your whites and run them? The whites I have opened tend to be excellent runners. I don't know it it's a mind thing or that I run them alot and now they mesh well, maybe the white plastic is harder, I don't know but open them up and scare those school kids on the bus.
> 
> ...



I think your sniffing too many fumes at the job:dude:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

copperhead71 said:


> Another good day at bud's ho. Only 27 minutes from my house and loving it!


I love going down there. Its about 55 to 60 minutes for me though so I dont get over there as often as I would like. He seems to give the best deals when you make a visit too.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

When my mother-in-law moved out of Brooklyn, she moved to within about 45 minutes of Bud's shop. I try to get there whenever we visit the in-laws...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> If I lived too close to Rob's i'd be in the poor house.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Me too!  rr


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I think your sniffing too many fumes at the job:dude:



Why there's no fumes here:drunk::drunk:
As you can seee I do open 'em









And run 'em









Would love to get the skool bus and dumptruck


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

HOLY COW!Get out the plows,there's been a snow storm on the drag strip. >Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave I want that white willy's!!!

Cool pile of cars dude!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dave I want that white willy's!!!
> 
> Cool pile of cars dude!!!


You wouldn't want that thing. The shoes are almost worn thru and the gears have been getting thin from to much run time. The front tires are hard from age. Besides when I opened it they were going for $100.00 I got lucky and found it in a master case I had bought.

Hey Copperhead bust out that bus and show me a good picture of it

Dave


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

It's to hard for me to open that bus!! It's to nice looking in the clam!That camaro is "straight"to dismantling!!!Car's are for racing on the track!Not sure what the bus is for?


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

if any of you guys are looking for cars and bodys,i have tons and im only five minutes away from buds......


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

CTSV Owner, tried to pm you about a S'cool Bus White, but your box was full. Sent me a pm.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

ctsvowner said:


> Soo good.
> 
> Do you open your whites and run them? The whites I have opened tend to be excellent runners. I don't know it it's a mind thing or that I run them alot and now they mesh well, maybe the white plastic is harder, I don't know but open them up and scare those school kids on the bus.
> 
> ...


It does seem that way ! if you want the bus you can have it.(IT too will be,opened,parted,if i keep looking at it for a few more days)


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

CTSV Owner. Please clear some space in your PM or Pm your email addy to me. Thanks


----------

